# Altered bottle mold.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 9, 2020)

Here is a B. Hager union hill nj. Union hill became part of union city in 1924.I know it is not uncommon for molds to be altered to save money. I cant tell if it was a totally different bottle mold altered for this bottle. Hard to see in the pictures but under the a in hager is a & symbol then above the town name is the name Hauerstein. Hard to photo but easy to see read in person. Does anyone know if they were partners or what. Thanks


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 9, 2020)

One day I hope to dig  or  buy one to own .shes beautiful....or he lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 9, 2020)

I am 90% sure the mold used to make this bottle to was for a B. Hager & Hauerstein. The mold was poorly altered and is easy to still read.  I have seen lots of B. hager bottles, but not any B. Hager & Hauerstein. Anyone know of such a bottle?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 9, 2020)

Best i can get of the bottle. Hard to photograph.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 10, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> One day I hope to dig  or  buy one to own .shes beautiful....or he lol


This is no time to be gender bias! Lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 10, 2020)

1924 is incorrect. Union hill and West Hoboken became union city in 1925. I also meant to mention the putnam cork retainer. Invented in 1859 it was widely used on soda and mineral water from 1860s through the 1880s until finally being replaced by hutchinson stoppers.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 10, 2020)

I figured it out. The name removed was & Hauenstein.  Charles Hausenstein was listed as a brewer in union hill in the 1880s. No mention of him being partnered with B Hager.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 10, 2020)

Does anyone know of a B Hager & Hauenstein blob from Union Hill NJ?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 11, 2020)

You'd have to go through each year of City Directories to pin point the year of there Partnership. Just like this Calnon & Cronk only Partnered in 1858 I'm told by somebody that has/had access to all the Detroit City Directories. LEON.


P.S. Notice this mold has also been modified.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 11, 2020)

Okay that does not sound hard. Thanks for the advice. I did find hauenstein & weiss. Thats a sweet bottle you got. Is that altered or what. Very cool hemi.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hauenstein could have some family history. There is a Hauenstein castle...german i believe. I need to research this one.  Thanks for all your help people.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 11, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Okay that does not sound hard. Thanks for the advice. I did find hauenstein & weiss. Thats a sweet bottle you got. Is that altered or what. Very cool hemi.



Hard to see in my pic but between Mineral Water & Detroit there is a blank square plate with 2 round circles in the glass, if you look hard you might see the 2 round circles. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 11, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Hard to see in my pic but between Mineral Water & Detroit there is a blank square plate with 2 round circles in the glass, if you look hard you might see the 2 round circles. LEON.


I can see the circles easily. It looked like an owl. Very cool


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 11, 2020)

Nice bottles you guys, stay safe.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 11, 2020)

martyfoley said:


> Nice bottles you guys, stay safe.


thanks, you also be careful.


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 25, 2020)

very cool altered mold on a very cool bottle Robby! I have an example of the hutch in Light lime green but not the partnership bottle just by himself.
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 25, 2020)

B. Hager is the B stand for Bundy?


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 25, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> B. Hager is the B stand for Bundy?


Thats something I don't know about Robby....


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 25, 2020)

Here's a pic of my B. Hagan dug in a series of back to back and overlapping privies in Jersey City


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 25, 2020)

Thats a nice colored one.


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 25, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> You'd have to go through each year of City Directories to pin point the year of there Partnership. Just like this Calnon & Cronk only Partnered in 1858 I'm told by somebody that has/had access to all the Detroit City Directories. LEON.
> 
> 
> P.S. Notice this mold has also been modified.
> View attachment 205280


Shes purtty


----------

